# Do your cat's like to burrow?



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Rocky is ALWAYS trying to burrow in blankets, always! I have never had a cat who wanted to burrow, it's really cute! :love2


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

My ex husband's cat always wanted to be under blankets. If he was ever missing you could usually find him under the comforter on the bed or under a pile of my ex's laundry.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

MowMow said:


> My ex husband's cat always wanted to be under blankets. If he was ever missing you could usually find him under the comforter on the bed or under a pile of my ex's laundry.


I actually had to put the laundry bag in our bedroom because Rocky would jump into it, burrow, and then fall asleep. lol I just didn't really want him being in dirty clothing, tbh. haha I just usually let him burrow in the blanket that i usually sleep with or that i lay on the couch with, and i think he likes it the most because it smells like me  








Poking his head out after burrowing in the blanket. lol


----------



## Cooper's mom (Jul 3, 2011)

Cooper does for sure, he likes to go under the covers and under the laundry in the basket. Not sure yet with Jackson.


----------



## oceanmist (Feb 12, 2011)

Burrowing? It's Cherry's favorite thing to do! I woke up this morning to find her wrapped in the blanket that fell off my bed. She burrows under the rugs, blankets, anything she can find!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

OH My Misa likes being under covers. She's weird like that. lol

Rocky has the sweetest face! ♥ Him under the blanket is fabulous.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> OH My Misa likes being under covers. She's weird like that. lol
> 
> Rocky has the sweetest face! ♥ Him under the blanket is fabulous.


Awwwe  I bet he would go under the covers in the bedroom, if i let him! He's still a kitten, so he wants to hide under the bed, hide under the chest of drawers, try and get in my closets, etc. lol 

Thank you!!  He loves that blanket. lol My husband's sister and step-mom made it for us for Christmas, and of course nothing is mine, everything is Rocky's and my husband's. lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

oceanmist said:


> Burrowing? It's Cherry's favorite thing to do! I woke up this morning to find her wrapped in the blanket that fell off my bed. She burrows under the rugs, blankets, anything she can find!


Rocky is the same way!


----------



## Olivers-Slave (Jul 25, 2010)

lol oliver burrows like crazy. in fact meh hubby took this photo the day before yesterday!


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

I didn't know Rocky was a kitten. Hehe how old is he? I probably did read how old he is when you first post here, but I just don't remember.

@Oliver-Slave: Adorable!


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Catty isn't really a big fan of burrowing under blankets and sheets but holy cow!
Kitty does!


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

konstargirl said:


> I didn't know Rocky was a kitten. Hehe how old is he? I probably did read how old he is when you first post here, but I just don't remember.
> 
> @Oliver-Slave: Adorable!


He was born on August 22nd, so he will be a year old next month, so he's almost not a kitten! lol I still call him kitten and think of him as a kitten though and he still is, technically! lol  He's also pretty large for a kitten, he weighed 7.5 pounds at 5 1/2 months, and he's going for his year check up pretty soon. I'll let you guys know how much he weighs after his visit, but i would guess around 13-15 pounds, he's a big boy. lol A gentle giant though :love2








big boy  and yes, he lays down on our tv changers, and sometimes my iphone. lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Olivers-Slave said:


> lol oliver burrows like crazy. in fact meh hubby took this photo the day before yesterday!


Awwwe! He's a caped crusader


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Just FYI, he hardly has any fat on him, he's very lean  He just has a large frame and he was the largest in his litter


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

I laid this fabric out to cut it for a project, and Lola immediately crawled under it, purring like crazy. If you look you can see the little glint of her eyes.


----------



## ~Siameseifuplz~ (May 6, 2007)

Willie LOVES to be under covers. It's kind of dangerous though because people sit on him. I've woken up and not known he was next to me under the blanket and rolled on him, he poor thing. Sometimes he'll be under the covers on top of my chest or on my side if I'm on my side.

But the funniest thing is he wants to climb into my shirt. I can't let him go in my normal shirt because that would probably hurt a bit with his claws, but if I wear a sweatshirt he paws at the neck and awkwardly climbs in and just lays in the bottom purring his head off. I can walk around with him in there as long as I put an arm underneath him so he doesn't fall out. It's hilarious.


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Rochelle loves to burrow. If she isn't burrowing under blankets, then she's trying to burrow under a body part (arms, legs, sides)...she always burrows her nose under my back when we're in bed for the night. :love2

Here she is under a blanket.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

Awww...such cuties wanna be under da bwankie :love2


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

applesparks said:


> I laid this fabric out to cut it for a project, and Lola immediately crawled under it, purring like crazy. If you look you can see the little glint of her eyes.


I love this picture!! :love2 And yes, i can see the glint in her eyes  Rocky would probably do the same thing! lol


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Time Bandit said:


> Rochelle loves to burrow. If she isn't burrowing under blankets, then she's trying to burrow under a body part (arms, legs, sides)...she always burrows her nose under my back when we're in bed for the night. :love2
> 
> Here she is under a blanket.


Awwwwwwe!!! :love2 I love this picture, it's absolutely perfect! Rocky tries to burrow under body parts also. lol! How funny, i never knew so many cat's loved to burrow. I wonder why cat's do this, it must be instinctual?


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

~Siameseifuplz~ said:


> Willie LOVES to be under covers. It's kind of dangerous though because people sit on him. I've woken up and not known he was next to me under the blanket and rolled on him, he poor thing. Sometimes he'll be under the covers on top of my chest or on my side if I'm on my side.
> 
> But the funniest thing is he wants to climb into my shirt. I can't let him go in my normal shirt because that would probably hurt a bit with his claws, but if I wear a sweatshirt he paws at the neck and awkwardly climbs in and just lays in the bottom purring his head off. I can walk around with him in there as long as I put an arm underneath him so he doesn't fall out. It's hilarious.


Awwwwe! how cute! My husband will take off his shorts at night, sorry to get too TMI, and he'll put on his pj pants and then Rocky will try and crawl into his pants. lol! Cat's are so funny! lol


----------



## Nan (Oct 11, 2010)

Lily doe s it if she's scared when someone comes in the house. She burrow under my bed comforter.


----------

